# Any one shoot [I]every[/I] day?



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I do every day, at least 100-150 ouside then about 100 inside working on form


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

I shoot 6 days a week for at least 4+ hours. I take Sunday off and that is just because the range I shoot at is closed on Sunday.


----------



## doubleagle (Jan 22, 2005)

*Love to "Pound IT"*

Yes I Practice everyday,now I said everyday...The phrase practice makes perfect is a lot of bull!!! I now practice perfect not just flining arrows without realizing each shot. If it dosen't feel perfect or turns sour during the aiming, LET IT DOWN.....
After a while your shot sequence will acquire the target faster and more steady.. Never I mean Never reward a Bad shot with a comment or reaction of disgust, DISMISS it, and concertrate on the next shot. And always remember you don'y want to shoot as well as the other guy , You want to shoot better than him or her.
It takes a tremendous amount of work, and in my opinion 98% mental...

Good Luck & God Bless
[email protected]
X <---------<<<


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

I shoot everyday except for Thursday for a couple of hours, although it does depend on what day it is. As for an arrow count, I guess I shoot 100-200 arrows when I'm not scoring.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nope......


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*No*

It's very hard to do, unless you can shoot in your basement or back yard, because most ranges close on Sunday's. I try to shoot 4 days a week. That seem's enough for me right now, untill i start outdoors, and then i gotta shoot waayy more.


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

lets see 4 bows ummm fun everyday i can.....


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

*everyday*

i judge yardage for 1 hour and then shoot for 2 everyday


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Probably like every other day. Most of the time it's either too freakin cold outside, or I just don't feel like shooting. Like today, I was going to shoot but then it was cold so I decided that I would work on my range and put some stakes in at 10 yard increments, something new comes up every day. 

Tim


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I go out when the weather allows. during the winter this year ive only been able to shoot indoors on league night but during the summer i shoot for 2-3 hours everyday..sometimes more.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Shocking*



archery1 said:


> Nope......


OMG, I can't believe it...some ppl actually practice MORE than Cory...:secret:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

No, not every day, i have leagues mon. and thurs, i practice on wed, and we have weekly sunday shoots. but during outdoor season i practice mon-fri, with leagues on thurs, and we have our weekly shoots on sun.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Blind bail in the basement , 2 or 3 times a week for an hour at a time , then hit the range 2 nights a week....


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

yep ,when i dont have wrestling. which is every day from 3-6


----------



## trithreat (Feb 9, 2006)

i shoot everyday after school for an hour then snowshoe in the woods for another hour shooting at different targets and scopiing out country, it been 0-20 degrees the last month. got to bundle up.


----------



## deagle (Dec 19, 2005)

People often ask me how I learned all I know about computers (which is, a bit :wink: ) -- The answer is always the same. "I spent about 4 hours a day trying to learn about them, for 5 years."

Consistent training with focused intent is the key to success, so daily practice is a definite plus.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I usually shoot everyday, sometimes missing a day here and there.


----------

